# Grooving :  alternative to knurling



## Forty Niner (Jul 21, 2020)

I have not yet obtained a decent knurling tool for my small (Sherline and Taig) lathes.   My project yesterday required a "knurled" head on a small brass screw I made.
Head diameter is 3/8".  Using a little math I figured that 24 grooves on the outside diameter would work out fine.

Simple to do with the rotary table on my little mill.  The setup was eyeballed to use the corner on the end of an end mill to cut the vee slots.  Once around did it.  




Threads are 10-24 for size reference.


----------



## silverhawk (Jul 21, 2020)

While knurling would have been faster, I do like the looks, and it appears that you could get a better grip as this is deeper and coarser. I like it!

joe


----------



## benmychree (Jul 21, 2020)

Groovey!


----------



## tjb (Jul 21, 2020)

Forty Niner said:


> I have not yet obtained a decent knurling tool for my small (Sherline and Taig) lathes.   My project yesterday required a "knurled" head on a small brass screw I made.
> Head diameter is 3/8".  Using a little math I figured that 24 grooves on the outside diameter would work out fine.
> 
> Simple to do with the rotary table on my little mill.  The setup was eyeballed to use the corner on the end of an end mill to cut the vee slots.  Once around did it.
> ...


Wow, very nice!  I've done the same thing for some knobs that I made, but nothing anywhere near that small.  Turned out great.

Regards,


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jul 21, 2020)

Forty Niner said:


> I have not yet obtained a decent knurling tool for my small (Sherline and Taig) lathes.   My project yesterday required a "knurled" head on a small brass screw I made.
> Head diameter is 3/8".  Using a little math I figured that 24 grooves on the outside diameter would work out fine.
> 
> Simple to do with the rotary table on my little mill.  The setup was eyeballed to use the corner on the end of an end mill to cut the vee slots.  Once around did it.
> ...


If there is a will...........


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jul 21, 2020)

"Roughly" equivalent to a straight knurl. Lots of grip. 


I was considering doing exactly the same as the OP if the straight knurl didn't work out.


----------



## savarin (Jul 21, 2020)

If you do not have a knurler consider making one of these.








						Camjack Knurler
					

Okay, guys. A couple of months ago, I mentioned a Project-in-Waiting  that I called a Camjack Knurler. When you invent something, you're  allowed to make up words, too. It came about because I had checked out  several sites on clamp knurlers. Most seem to use a 6 mm threaded shaft  to apply...




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				



I swear by it. (not at it)
Drawings are on the second page.


----------



## middle.road (Jul 21, 2020)

Sweet!


----------



## middle.road (Jul 21, 2020)

savarin said:


> If you do not have a knurler consider making one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A Kant-Twist clamp mod might work out well on a Sherline also.








						Kant-Twist Knurling Tool - My take.
					

Here's my take on modding a Kant-Twist for a scissors style knurler. Been messing with knurling Ø1" copper and brass tubes. Consistency with 'bump' knurlers has not been attainable, at least not with my skill level. Bought an import 3-position fine-medium-course, bought some US made wheels and...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------

